# Arcola Creek Today



## BFISHN (Jul 18, 2009)

Went to Arcola Creek today daybreak til 1030 AM surf casting spoons for trout. Saw 1 roll, saw one hooked and lost. 4 guys were fishing the lake. I recall not being able to find a spot to stand years ago. Is it timing or just less fish overall. I expected to see more fisherman and more fish. The guys I did see were not even wading out into the surf.


----------

